# RGB Farben addieren



## Shiroi (3. Jun 2005)

Hiho, ich hätte da ne Frage zum Thema Farben addieren.

Also, ich möchte gerne auf eine Grundfarbe z.B. R:200 G:100 B:200 eine Farbe (schwarz) drauf addieren die zu 50% transparent ist. 


```
Color primcolor = gom.getStaticObjectPrimaryColor(x, y);
Color seccolor = gom.getStaticObjectSecondaryColor(x, y);

// Hier soll das geschehen

imageData[px + (py * imagesizex)] = primcolor.getRGB();
imageData[px + (py * imagesizex) + 1] = seccolor.getRGB();
```

Hab schon einbissel rumgegoogelt, aber nix gescheites gefunden :/
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie das funtzt :### 

mfg DaAngel


----------



## Shiroi (3. Jun 2005)

Hab es selber rausgefunden.
Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Man muss sich einfach den Farbenwürfel dort anschauen --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RGB und man kommt eigentlich schon von alleine drauf.

Sprich 100 100 100 wird bei einer Verschiebung zu 0 0 0 (schwarz) mit 50% Transparenz zu 50 50 50.



> *Ganz allgemein ausgedrückt:*
> Man erstellt einen Vektor zwischen dem gewünschten Anfangsfarbpunkt im RGB-Raum zu dem gewünschten Endfarbpunkt wohin der Anfangsfarbpunkt verschoben werden soll. Die Länge des Vektors bestimmt dann die Transparenz des Endfarbpunktes.


----------

